

Sticky headers for iScroll - rudolfrck
https://github.com/rudolfrck/iscroll-stickyheaders
Plugin that enables you to use sticky headers when scrolling vertically.<p>Demo: http://rudolfrck.github.com/iscroll-stickyheaders/
======
maxtilford
The demos are broken due to git merge tokens. (line 87 "<<<<<<< HEAD")

~~~
rudolfrck
Yeah, I noticed. I fixed it yesterday.

